# FR: avant que + mode



## I-Robin-I

"Après que" does not take the subjunctive but "Avant que" does. Am I right or is it also grammatically incorrect to use the subjuncitive instead of the indicative for "Avant que"?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. If you are interested in the mode after _après que_, see this thread.


----------



## DearPrudence

[…]
*avant que + subjonctif* and it sounds strange if you use the indicative.

So good luck, a lot of subjunctive in sight.


----------



## Safwan Kabeer

Could you use the subjunctive tense after the word 'avant' or does it have to be 'avant que'......

For example....

*Avant* le stage, je ne *sache* rien  sur la dentisterie?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I think there's something confusing you here! First, keep in mind that the subjunctive can only be used after the word _que_.

_(Avant le stage) je ne sache rien _will never ever be correct  

Now, even if you wrote _Avant *que*_, the subjunctive would only be compulsory in the first clause _(Avant que je ne *fasse *mon stage/Avant que je ne *débute *mon stage/Avant que je ne *commence *mon stage etc)_, not in the main clause_ (Je ne *savais *rien sur la dentisterie, _Imparfait tense, no subjunctive_)_


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello SK and welcome! 

The subjunctive should be used after the *conjunction* _avant que_. But if using the *preposition* (i.e., _avant_ + noun), the mode will depend on the rest of the clause. By the way, the mode of the main clause is almost always in the indicative in French (except in a select few special cases).

_*Avant que* je ne *fasse* ce stage*, je ne savais rien sur la dentisterie._ (_Avant que_ requires the subjunctive in the subordinate clause.)

_Avant ce stage, je ne *savais* rien sur la dentisterie._

_*Bien qu'*avant ce stage je n'*aie* jamais *étudié* la dentisterie, je me suis tout de suite senti dans mon élément._ (_Bien que_ requires the subjunctive in the subordinate clause.)


* P.S. Since the subjects are the same in the main and subordinate clauses (namely _je_), it would be more common to use an infinitive clause instead:

_*Avant de faire* ce stage, je ne savais rien sur la dentisterie._ (_Avant que_ requires the subjunctive in the subordinate clause.)

See also FR: avant / avant que.


----------



## Safwan Kabeer

Ok....Thanks very much....

So are you implying that the sunjunctive verb is used directly after the 'que'...
Would you therefore say: Je crois que le stage *était*....
                              or: Je crois que le stage *soit*...


----------



## Oddmania

The subjunctive mood can only be used with _que_, but that doesn't mean it has to be used whenever a _que _pops up! 

The verb _croire que_ doesn't require subjunctive. Thus, you can say_ Je crois que le stage est/a été/était/serait/aurait été_ etc... depending on what you mean (_is, has been, were, would be, would've been, etc._..)


----------



## Maître Capello

The mere presence of _que_ does not require the following verb to be in the subjunctive. It is more complicated than that. Some conjunctions do (e.g., _avant que_, _bien que_), some don't (e.g., _après que_, _dès que_). Also, if the conjunction is just _que_, the appropriate mode will depend on the main verb and on whether the main clause is positive or negative.

See also the following threads:
FR: après que + mode
FR: (ne pas) croire que + mode


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Hi all,

I'm wondering if French speakers might not uncommonly say something like "Je l'ai saisi juste un moment avant qu'il serait rentré chez lui". (I grabbed him just a moment before he would have started back home.) I ask that because of its seeming naturalness in comparison to something like, "Je l'ai saisi juste avant qu'il soit rentré chez lui", which seems much less natural and less clear to me. For example, mightn't it be  taken to mean, "I grabbed him just a moment before he started back home." 

Is my confusion, if it is that, just because I'm an English speaker?


----------



## olivier68

Hi Maîtreaupôle,

"_avant que_" requires a subjonctive in French, and not a conditional.
Which is the case in your example:  "Je l'ai saisi juste avant qu'il soit rentré chez lui". Correct.

"Je l'ai saisi juste un moment avant qu'il _serait_ rentré chez lui": it is incorrect (because of using conditional), but you have the meaning.

I understand: "I grabbed him (just) before he came back home".


----------



## OLN

Bonjour Maîtreaupole. 

Subjonctif et conditionnel, et en plus au passé, dur !

_Soit rentré _fait penser automatiquement (moi du moins ) à_ être rentré, être de retour chez soi_ (_*be* back home)_.  S_tart back home _: partir (pour rentrer chez soi), entamer/prendre le chemin du retour.

Alors est-il finalement rentré chez lui ou l'en a-t-on empêché en le saisissant par le bras ou le col ?
_
- Je l'attrapai/je l'ai attrapé à peine quelques instants avant qu'il ne partît/parte_
 (s'il est effectivement parti pour rentrer chez lui)

_- Je l'ai attrapé à peine quelques instants avant avant l'heure supposée/prévue de son départ _
(si on l'en a empêché)


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Merci OLN et Olivier,

Et surtout, OLN pour la formulation "avant l'heure supposée/prévue de  son départ" Ça communique le sens de "before he would have started" tout en évitant les complexités du subjonctif.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> "_avant que_" requires a subjonctive in French, and not a conditional.
> Which is the case in your example: "Je l'ai saisi juste avant qu'il soit rentré chez lui". Correct.


Le subjonctif est en effet obligatoire après _avant que_, mais le subjonctif passé est inapproprié quant au sens, surtout avec le verbe _rentrer_. C'est en effet le subjonctif *présent* qu'il convient d'utiliser dans ce contexte comme l'a suggéré OLN :

_Je l'ai attrapé juste avant qu'il ne *rentre/parte* chez lui._​
Voir aussi FR: avant que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé).



Maîtreaupôle said:


> Merci […] pour la formulation "avant l'heure supposée/prévue de son départ" Ça communique le sens de "before he would have started" tout en évitant les complexités du subjonctif.


Ce n'est pas une formulation très naturelle de mon point de vue. Je préfère très nettement le tour avec le subjonctif, d'autant plus que le subjonctif véhicule déjà une certain irréalité. De fait, en français, on ne peut pas savoir si la personne est finalement rentrée chez elle ou non.

Si vous tenez absolument à insister sur l'irréalité transmise par _would have started_, vous pourriez éventuellement dire :

_Je l'ai attrapé juste avant le moment où il *serait parti* chez lui_.​


----------



## CarolineBee

Bonjour tout le monde.
Why does avant que only use the subjunctive? I have just started tackling the subjunctive and find it mind boggling and contradictory. With regard to avant que + subjunctive I assume that it has a different meaning to avant que without the subjunctive.
Avant que je suis neé en 1957 personne n'avait jamais marché sur la lune.
Avant que je sois neé en 1957 personne n'avait jamais marché sur la lune.
If the subjunctive is used to express doubt or uncertainty I would not use it in the above sentence because it is a fact that nobody had walked on the moon in 1957. My teacher is telling me that the subjunctive is used to express doubt, amongst other things. So what is used when something is a certainty? I'm totally lost with this.
  Merci d'avance.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

On dira :

"Avant que je naisse en 1957, personne n'avait jamais marché sur la Lune".

Le subjonctif est obligatoire avec "avant que". Mais l'indicatif est obligatoire avec "après que".

Mon interprétation :

a- dans le premier cas, l'action (de "naître") n'est pas encore réalisée. Il y a donc un doute ou une incertitude, même si une référence temporelle est donnée (1957)
b- dans le second cas... l'action est réalisée :

"Après que je suis née [= "après ma naissance"], on a marché sur la Lune".


----------



## Maître Capello

CarolineBee said:


> Avant que je suis née en 1957 personne n'avait jamais marché sur la lune.
> Avant que je sois née en 1957 personne n'avait jamais marché sur la lune.


The first sentence is grammatically incorrect as the indicative is never possible after _avant que_. There are no exceptions.
The second sentence is grammatically correct but semantically inappropriate as Armstrong walked on the Moon only in 1969. It indeed suggests somebody first walked on the Moon in 1957. The past subjunctive is also odd in your context. For more details, see FR: avant que + temps (subjonctif présent / passé).

It would make much more sense to simply say, _Quand je suis née en 1957, personne n'avait encore jamais marché sur la Lune._



CarolineBee said:


> If the subjunctive is used to express doubt or uncertainty


That's probably what is confusing you. The role of the subjunctive is indeed far more complex than just expressing doubt or uncertainty.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Me Capello,

Vous considérez la construction :

_"Avant que *je sois née* en 1957 personne n'avait jamais marché sur la lune"_

comme correcte ?

Cela me laisse perplexe...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne parlais que de la structure grammaticale (_avant que_ + subjonctif passé) qui est possible en français comme dans l'exemple ci-après, mais la phrase de CarolineBee n'est pas correcte du point de vue du sens.

_Il est parti avant que j'aie eu le temps de lui poser la question._


----------



## CarolineBee

Thanks to all for the replies.
My head is spinning and I am still confused about this use of the subjunctive.


olivier68 said:


> a- dans le premier cas, l'action (de "naître") n'est pas encore réalisée. Il y a donc un doute ou une incertitude, même si une référence temporelle est donnée (1957)


I don't understand this. There is no doubt at all and no incertitude. Nobody had walked on the moon before 1969 so why is the subjunctive used? It is a clear contradiction. I can understand the use of the subjunctive if there is doubt in the speakers mind and I can understand using Avant que je suis née in the case of a certainty. This would give the subjunctive a purpose and functionality and would allow the speaker to indicate their thought with regard to certainty or doubt. I really am at a loss to understand why Avant que je sois née is used. To my mind Avant que je suis née indicates clearly what is meant, or am I miles wide of the mark? Is there some form of philosophy going on here that has gone straight over my spinning head?


----------



## olivier68

Il y a deux problèmes disjoints dans votre phrase initiale.

"avant que" se construit avec un verbe au subjonctif. Toujours.

"naître", en français, ne se construit pas comme en anglais. Il y a un décalage de temps et de voix.
En anglais, il faut comprendre "être mis au monde" (I was born = j'ai été mis au monde = je suis né).


----------



## DearPrudence

CarolineBee,

I don't know if this will help you or not, but to me, these rules language teachers give are just _rough _guidelines. But quite often, the usage of a mood cannot really be justified.
I have other examples in mind but another way of seeing it is if you consider the same verbs or phrases in other Romance languages like Spanish or Italian and see that they used different moods. To me, it just shows you just need to learn which mood to use after which verb and not spend hours wasting time justifying something that is quite arbitrary in the end and not always logical.


----------



## olivier68

@DearPrudence,

J'avoue être un peu d'accord avec vous ! Notre belle langue française présente parfois des choix de modes, pour certains verbes, difficiles à expliquer mais consacrés. Parfois, on ne peut même pas s'en référer au latin pour s'en sortir car lui-même, déjà, hésitait.


----------



## CarolineBee

Thanks everyone.
DearPrudence I take your advise on board and think that this is the best type of advise I have had. This subjunctive is a real
nightmare when the explanations contradict the usage. I shall try to avoid those red herrings in future. I wonder why it's called a mood
when it's more like a nightmare 
Thanks again everyone.


----------

